# Cooperstown, NY house rentals for summer baseball



## senorak (May 13, 2009)

My youngest just found out he made the 12 year old travel team....which means we get to go to Cooperstown in early August for the annual tournament. We'd like to find a house to rent, (rather than a hotel for the week)......just wondering if any TUGgers have stayed in the area, and perhaps have a place/site to recommend?  I've already checked VRBO, and looking at some other sites....but if you have a recommendation, would love to hear from you.

Deb


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 13, 2009)

Deb,

Don't have a specific recommendation but in addition to what you've mentioned have you checked ?

http://www.cooperstownstay.com/

http://www.homeaway.com/cooperstown/s/8839/fa/find.squery

http://www.cooperstown.net/

http://www.applefieldhouses.com/

and
http://www.cooperstownlodging.com/index.shtml


Have a great trip -

Richard


----------



## senorak (May 13, 2009)

Wow...thanks!     I know I've checked a few of the sites listed, but you gave me several new ones.  Appreciate it!

Deb


----------

